# Garnelen fangen?



## Kumpel

Moin!

Beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Gedanken mal ein paar Garnelen (essbare) in der Ostsee (oder auch Nordsee) zu fangen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Ist zwar kein wirkliches Angelthema, aber wohl ziemlich interessant. 
Wie geht man vor? Tagsüber oder nachts? Jahreszeit?
Hab zwar mein halbes Leben am Strand verbracht, aber noch nicht wirklich was gesehen...#c


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Moin!
Also ich hab früher, als ich noch n bisschen lüdder war,  mit ner Senke in der Nordsee von Brücken immer gut Garnelen gefangen...


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Ich hab die Teile als kleines Kind zu 100erten gefangen .
Brauchst nur nen feinmaschigen Kescher mit Stabilen Bügeln und Stiel , den schiebst dann einfach über Sandbänke .

An einigen Stränden hast du nach 5 Minuten schon so 20 Stück im netz ...

Ne andere methode ist wie oben schon geschrieben ne Senke , am besten noch mit Fischstückchen oder so beködert .


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Im Sommer krabbeln die hier am Strand über die Füsse.
Beste Methode ist einen grossen feinmaschigen Kescher im Hüfttiefen Wasser vor sich her zuschieben.
Bei diesen Wassertemp. empfehle ich doch eine Wathose.
Im Jadebusen hat man sogar hin und wieder eine kleine Scholle als Beifang.
Konnte schon einige beim Granatfischen beobachten und war erstaunt, was so geht.


----------



## Brassenwürger

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Hallo,
geht auch gut mit einer handelsüblichen Köderfischreuse. Du legst ein Stück Fisch oder aufgebrochene Muscheln hinein und setzt die Reuse mitten ins Kraut. Wenn Du Glück hast, finden sich schon nach 2-3 Stunden massenhaft Garnelen darin. Funktioniert aber nur nachts und am besten im Sommer. Es hat aber keiner was dagegen, wenn Du nebenbei noch die eine oder andere Aalrute in die Ostsee feuerst 

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## tamandua

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

An der Nordsee geht das bei Ebbe mitunter ganz fix...
Man suche sich bei Niedrigwasser einen der etwas größeren Priele, versenke darin ein feinmaschiges Netz mit einem Köder, warte einige Minuten und hebe die Apparatur wieder. Nicht selten hat man dann schon eine schöne Hand voll Garnelen.


----------



## ollidi

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Ich kenne das mit einem sogenannten Schiebehamen. Das ist ein Kescher, der an der Vorderkante gerade ist und an der geraden Stelle mit einem Brett verstärkt ist.
Den schiebst Du bei Niedrigwasser über den Grund oder durch die Priele. Das Brett dient dazu, das der Kescher nicht sofort durch den Sand beschädigt wird.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Ja, das war echt schön als kleines Kind mit dem Kescher (Schiebehamen, wie ich jetzt weiß) viele Garnelen aus den Prilen zu keschern.
Das war meistens auf Texel bzw. Spiekeroog, und hat abends auch immer riesig geschmeckt. |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Aalsucher29

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Moin.

Das mit der Reuse funzt auf jeden Fall...

Hatte köfi und Wollis rein gelegt und auf Aale gehoft als ich dann die Reuse einholte war ein riesen "getöse" zu hören und also die Reuse an die Oberfläche kam und ich auf einige Aale hoffte war ich etwas erstaunt über die vielen Garnelen....

Reusen bekommst du schon für gut 10 Euronen.....

Viel Erfolg 

Gruß Aalsucher29


----------



## Kumpel

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Moin!

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, sind echt hilfreich!

Ich werde jetzt keschern was das Zeug hält...:q!!!


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Moin zusammen,
an der Knock geht das auch. Habe mir schon so manchen "Granat" hier heißen die so, rausgeholt. Einige zum Angeln genommen, mit mäßigen erfolg, den rest selber gekocht.

Einfach einen stabilen Kescher bei NW vorsichtig über den Sand schieben.
An guten Tagen bis 100 Stück in 5 min.
Aber erst wenn es warm draussen ist..


mfg Suurhusen


----------



## finsch

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

also da hat suurhusen recht das geht schon ganz gut.

als tip von mir noch dazu mit nem kescher an der spundwand lang am besten ist abends dann gehts ganz fix.


@suurhusen

mfg aus emden :m


----------



## Laichhaken

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

werden die eigentlich in salzwasser gekocht oder wie?


----------



## finsch

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

wenn du sie essen willst ja :q


zum angeln allerdings empfehle ich sie frisch zu fangen

mein problem ist nur das ich sie nur einen tag am leben halten kann also wenn da einer nen tip hat wie es länger geht immer her damit


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Hallo, ich wollte demnächst mal in Büsum versuchen Krabben mit einem Krabbenkescher fangen, kann man das bei Ebbe in Knietiefen Wasser machen,oder muss es tiefer sein?
Ich frag mich auch ob die mit dem Wasser mitgehen oder im Sand bleiben.
#h


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Knietiefes Wasser reicht völlig aus. In Dänemark habe ich mir immer Strandabschnitte ausgesucht, die einen gemischten Sand-Kies Grund hatten. 
Wichtig ist nur, den Kescher auch wirklich am Boden zu führen, um die Krabben aufzuscheuchen. 
Und nicht vergessen, den Eimer abdecken. Die Viecher springen ansonsten wieder raus. Mit einer Köderfischpumpe 
lassen sie sich auch gut bis zum nächsten Tag hältern.:m


----------



## derporto

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte demnächst mal in Büsum versuchen Krabben mit einem Krabbenkescher fangen, kann man das bei Ebbe in Knietiefen Wasser machen,oder muss es tiefer sein?
> Ich frag mich auch ob die mit dem Wasser mitgehen oder im Sand bleiben.
> #h


 
Im Büsumer Priel bei der "Badeinsel" ( https://maps.google.de/maps?q=b%C3%BCsum&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=54.134823,8.843265&spn=0.006537,0.021136&sll=52.31622,10.233112&sspn=0.109135,0.338173&hnear=B%C3%BCsum,+Schleswig-Holstein&t=h&z=16 )habe ich als Kind massenhaft Nordseekrabben mit dem Kescher gefangen. Mit einem primitiven abgeflachten Kinderkescher mit Bambusstock und feinmaschigem Netz. Einfach über den Grund ziehen und es sollten eigentlich immer welche im Netz zappeln. Nach einer halben Stunde hat man dann eine nette Mahlzeit zusammen. Ist kaum mit Aufwand verbunden.

Ich nehme an, die Bedingungen vor Ort haben sich nicht geändert, wenn doch dürfte dir ein Einheimischer das sagen können.


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

super eine 5 jahre alten bericht zu finden.

hier ist ein haendler in England der solche nezte verkauft.
denke das hier ist das beste push was du kaufen kannsthttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Push-Net-for-Prawn-Shrimps-Sea-Fishing-Beach-Fun-/370812825477?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item56562aaf85


----------



## phirania

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

na denn viel glück und lass sie dir schmecken..|rolleyes|rolleyes.
sind auf jeden fall frischer als von Aldi...:q:q


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Büsum Priel, das funzt ganz gut !!
Nur mein Kollege fängt im Herbst besser, aber Du willst ja auch keine 100 Liter haben


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Danke für die Antworten 
100 Liter nicht aber so 2-3 kg wären nicht schlecht, ich liebe Garnelen da kann man alles mit machen Krabbensalat, Krabbenrührei usw....

Mit genau so einem Netz will ich es versuchen


----------



## Zander81

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Hallo, ich fahre in ca. 2 Wochen nach Wangerland (Hooksiel,Horumersiel) in den Urlaub und möchte an der Nordsee unbedingt mit meinem Sohn am Sand Krabben fangen und natürlich essen. Ist das da möglich und welches Netz ist dafür am besten geeignet???ß Vielleicht hat jemand sehr gute Tipps auch zur Zubereitung und knacken und kann mir helfen, denn mein Sohn und ich lieben diese Dinger. Wie sieht es aus um diese Jahreszeit???? Hat vieelciht auch jemand nen Link für einen Kescher-Kauf oder ne Bauanleitung????????

Vielen Dank und Gruss von Zander81


----------



## Sharky1

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

So sollte dein Gliep (zum Krabbenfang aussehen ):m

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliep


----------



## lute

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Ha. So nen dickes Ding würd ich mir doch noch glatt selber bauen.
Als Kind hab ich mit den kleinen auch immer Garnelen im Knietiefen Wasser gefangen, häufig waren kleine Schollen und Flundern Beifang, ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass einmal auch eine kleine Seezunge dabei war.
 Aber auf die Idee die Krabben zu kochen, sind meine Eltern leider nie gekommen. 

Ich freue mich jetzt schon riesig auf meinen ersten Nordsee Urlaub nach über 10 Jahren.


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Ich war am Wochenende in Büsum, hab mir am Samstag bei nem Plünn-Laden nen kleinen Krabbenkescher gekauft für 9 Euro.
Sonntag wollt ich den ausprobieren aber Windstärke 7 hats dann verhindert - dass war echt nicht auszuhalten.

Egal nächster Wochenendtrip ist schon geplant und bis dahin bau ich mir den Souvenirkescher in groß nach, glaub nämlich dass dat Ding sofort auseinanderfällt 

Die frischen Krabben vom Kutter sind übrigens auch sehr lecker |supergri #h


----------



## derporto

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Was ich diesbezüglich auch nochmal interessieren würde: Nordseekrabben schmecken ja eigentlich erst dann wirklich authentisch, wenn sie in Nordseewasser gekocht werden.

Hierfür aber das strandnahe Wasser nehmen, welches gerade über den Watten sehr viele Schwebstoffe enthält? Hier müsste eigentlich "Hochseewasser" verwendet werden, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Daher: Bringt auch normales Leitungswasser mit einer guten Prise Meersalz den gewünschten Geschmack oder ist dies nicht vergleichbar?


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Ist mir neu - kann ich mir auch ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, so fein kann man doch gar nicht schmecken.
Einfach ordentlich Salz rein und gut is...
#h


----------



## Zander81

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

und wie kocht ihr die und wie lange???


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

5% Salzwasser ist genug.


Das Foto von den alten Krabbenketcher finde ich super. Wo finde ich bloss so eine Staemmige bussigen Krabbenfischer?#c#c

Kann mir da einer vielleicht den Weg zeigen. Heutige Frauen sind einfach zu duenn fuer solche arbeiten.

:l


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Ich war gestern vor Büsum Krabben fangen, war echt super und ist gar nicht so schwer. 
Man muss bei ablaufendem Wasser in ca. 50 cm Tiefe den Krabbenkescher über den Grund schieben - das blöde ist halt dass man sehr oft "um sich kneifende Krebse" im Kescher hat die auch ganz schön groß sein können .

Am besten ist es wohl mit zwei Leuten wenn einer den Eimer hält. Diesen "Luxus" hatte ich nicht, weil meine Begleitpersonen neben den Krebsen noch andere "fußfressende Ungeheuer" im trüben Wasser vermuteten
Nach ca einer Stunde hatte ich schon einen kleinen Eimer voll,man muss halt nur die großen raussortieren, die kleinen lohnen sich nicht und müssen noch wachsen .

Dann 5 min. gekocht und gepult (was das schwerste an der ganzen sache ist) und gegessen - echt lecker.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Zander81

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Hallo, also als ich vor ca. 3 Wochen an der Nordsee bei Wilhelmshaven, genauer gesagt Hooksiel, war, enttäuschte mich eher diese Sache mit dem Krabbenschieben. Keine einzige Krabbe die essbar wäre. Krabben waren zwar massenweise da, aber nicht grösser als 1 bis 2 cm. Als ich den Kescher durch die Priele gezogen habe kochte das Wasser nur so von Krabben, wie gesagt aber alle zu klein. Habe es bei Ebbe und Flut versucht aber nichts grosses dabei. Drum bin ich in den nächsten Fischladen gefahren und sie mir gekauft und gepuhlt. LECKER, aber selbstgefangene hätten natürlich noch besser geschmeckt


----------



## Pippa

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Zur Technik: Pros - wie Frau Pippa - fangen Garnelen, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen 

Zur Zubereitung: Neben einer ordentlichen Portion Meersalz gebe ich immer einen Schuss Essig dazu. Wenn ich dem "Insider" Glauben schenken kann, werden Nordseekrabben für den Handel immer so zubereitet.


----------



## Schnorsten

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Moin, ich bin bald in Malmö und da müsste es doch eigentlich auch Garnelen am Strand geben, kann das sein? Oder is das schon zu weit nördlich?
Grüße


----------



## Kev

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Einmal wiederbelebt das Thema...

Hätte mal Bock in Dänemark ein bisschen "zu schieben" und würde mir so´n Kescher selbst bauen wollen.

Hat jemand ´ne Idee, wo man engmaschige und dünne Netze hierfür her bekommt?


----------



## schlotterschätt

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*



Kev schrieb:


> Einmal wiederbelebt das Thema...
> Hätte mal Bock in Dänemark ein bisschen "zu schieben" und würde mir so´n Kescher selbst bauen wollen.
> *Hat jemand ´ne Idee, wo man engmaschige und dünne Netze hierfür her bekommt?*



Ersatznetze für Senken eignen sich prima dafür. 

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Balzer-Ersatznetz-fuer-Senken-100x100-br::1358.html


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Moin Leude!

Willst du n richtiges Gieb  bauen??? Oder nur n Kescher???


Für n Gieb

http://www.kremmin.net/pages/seiten.php?Seite=produkte3

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Andal

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-wattfischen-garnelen-kescher-608,0,0,0.html


----------



## Kev

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Jungs: TOP-Antworten!!! Da werde ich fündig...


----------



## Hermann K

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Habe mir einen Schiebehamen bei Markus Weiss unter www.netz-seil-shop.de bestellt.
 Bin begeistert von dem Teil.

 Gruß
 Hermann


----------



## Keen

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Habe diesen alten Thread hier gefunden, weil ich seit langem mal Nordsrekrabben mit Schiebehame fangen wollte. 

Nun bin ich aber nur an der Ostsee (MV)unterwegs und die Nordsee ist doch einige km entfernt. 

Hat man in der Ostsee überhaupt Chancen auf essbare Garnelen?

Und zwei weitere Fragen, die mich schon länger beschäftigen:

Die Garnelen/Krabben kommen in den trockenen Eimer und dann einfach den Deckel drüber? Das Gesetz schreibt nichts weiter vor?

Apropos Gesetz - das Ganze würde ich gerne mit meinen Freunden machen - (man weiß ja nicht) der Fischereischein wird doch hierbei nicht benötigt oder?


----------



## sumsa

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Moin, rings um die Insel Poel, sowie im Salzhaff bei Rerik gibt es lecker Krabben.:vik: Mit dem Gesetz weiß ich auch nicht|kopfkrat.Gruß Ralf.


----------



## ragbar

*AW: Garnelen fangen?*

Garnelen sind keine Wirbeltiere, darfste nach Gesetz ohne vernünftigen Grund fangen. Oder zum angeln als Köder lebend auf einen Haken stecken.


----------

